# 4th Annual Santa Slay - Coyote Tournament



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO, RULES, AND ENTRY FORM


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

So what is the prize? Call-In-The-Country...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like it should be a lot of fun, might have to book my flights a bit earlier this year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will try to make this one.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am thinking about it too.


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

This is a winner takes all tournament. I'm still working on sponsors for raffle prizes but last year we had AllPredatorCalls.com and Boyt Harness Company donate some really good stuff.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

PM me and I will donate some calls.


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Just got word from Boyt Harness Company that they will be donating to the tournament again this year for raffle prizes. NvrGvUp lanyards has also donated a few lanyards and I'm still working on more. It should be a great time!


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Ed with EW Game Calls will be donating to the tournament! Sign up now to reserve your spot.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wish I could attend, as soon as I retire 2yrs apx, I wont miss it.


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Call-In the Country said:


> Ed with EW Game Calls will be donating to the tournament! Sign up now to reserve your spot.




He will also be throwing in some of his keychain calls as well. Thanks Ed


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Sportsman's Warehouse will be donating $100 in gift cards and $600 in discount coupons to the tournament this year! Get you're entry form in now, the deadline is right around the corner.


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Call-In the Country said:


> Just got word from Boyt Harness Company that they will be donating to the tournament again this year for raffle prizes. NvrGvUp lanyards has also donated a few lanyards and I'm still working on more. It should be a great time!


Just got everything in from Boyt, easily over $500 in great gear! We'll be raffling all of this off so get your entry form in to make sure you get a shot at it.


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

We are nearing the deadline for mail entries. There are 6 teams officially signed up and another 6 or so have told me they will be. Get your entry now, it's going to fill up fast as we near the deadline.


----------

